# First Rubik's Cube GAME On YouTube



## Air84 (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVNJRCgE6lU

Hey Forum! I Made This Game 4 FUN 
Play & HAVE FUN 

Subscribe 4 HARDWORK...
Air84


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Kirjava (Jul 15, 2010)

Only cross and x cross? That scramble is great for roux


----------



## dada222 (Jul 15, 2010)

Pretty cool, the pop is hilarious


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 15, 2010)

Ooh, I like how you knew how to force an OLL skip.


----------



## dada222 (Jul 15, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Ooh, I like how you knew how to force an OLL skip.



Wait, what route was that? I tried normal scramble>cross>f2l #1-4 and no OLL skip option


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 15, 2010)

i never got past the 2nd f2l pair


----------



## Feryll (Jul 15, 2010)

dada222 said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > Ooh, I like how you knew how to force an OLL skip.
> ...



Well then try X-cross?


I liked it, but a little too simple, although still funny. Adding Roux/Petrus or MGLS and the like would have been cool


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 15, 2010)

LOL at pop 

EDIT: 100th post


----------



## Edward (Jul 15, 2010)

I liked it


----------



## Air84 (Jul 15, 2010)

TnQ ALL


----------



## TheCubeElite (Jul 15, 2010)

I loved it, made me lawl.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 15, 2010)

Haha, that was pretty humorous. 
Thanks for the fun.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 15, 2010)

FML

I had already made 90 of my 180 video Rubik's Cube game >_>

Now people will think I copied this guy.


----------



## TheCubeElite (Jul 15, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> FML
> 
> I had already made 90 of my 180 video Rubik's Cube game >_>
> 
> Now people will think I copied this guy.



Well yours will probably be 100x more complex, and plus, your Chris Bird. People won't even notice bro.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 15, 2010)

TheCubeElite said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > FML
> ...


his chris bird?
I WANT A CHRIS BIRD!!!!11!!!111

Anyway, now that you've announced it here kinda, you have some cred to look back upon when and if someone accuses you of such.


----------



## irontwig (Jul 15, 2010)

Do you have to do thumbs up all the time?


----------



## Enter (Jul 15, 2010)

Da še te ovdje malo pohvalim dobro si to napravio sviđa mi se


----------



## Litz (Jul 15, 2010)

Good job. Some options are really funny.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 15, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> TheCubeElite said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



I could get Sela, Weston, Data, Werefable, and a few others that I talked to them about it like a week ago. So I was planning this before them.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 15, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > TheCubeElite said:
> ...



Just finish yours, Chris. If you really care if people think that you're copying Air Alex, I have our conversation from a weeks or two ago saved when you were telling me about your idea. Tbh I don't think your viewers will be all like "OMG U COPIED THAT GUY. HE UPLOADED A RUBIKS GAME KINDA LIKE THIS".


----------



## Enter (Jul 15, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > TheCubeElite said:
> ...



is Air84 a spy how did he know? 
about your idea?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 15, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



You'd be surprised what people will do for attention =p



Enter said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



He is.
How did you know?
How did I NOT know?

HAY AIR84 STAWP BEIN UH SPI KTHXBAI

Wow... that rhymed...
I'm a poet
and I didn't know it
but my feet show it....

Crap

~Chris


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 15, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> FML
> 
> I had already made 90 of my 180 video Rubik's Cube game >_>
> 
> Now people will think I copied this guy.



It is ok. Just do a 7x7 game.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 15, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > FML
> ...



fts


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 15, 2010)

I lost the Game.


----------



## Edward (Jul 15, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



Alright, get on it 

FTS	Fixing To Start


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 15, 2010)

Edward said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



Um... no...

F that S.
That make sense?


----------



## Edward (Jul 15, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



F to S 
That make sense?

Is your sarcasm radar broken?


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 15, 2010)

Very entertaining


----------



## choza244 (Jul 15, 2010)

I won


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 15, 2010)

choza244 said:


> I won



But you also lost.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 15, 2010)

Quite humorous, more options would have definitely been cool though! Like a lockup in PLL then youfail the alg (have to do LL all over again).


----------



## Samania (Jul 15, 2010)

This game is funn  

MOAARR!MOAAR >:O


----------



## choza244 (Jul 15, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> choza244 said:
> 
> 
> > I won
> ...



Why?


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 15, 2010)

i could be wrong but i think hes talking about the game


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 15, 2010)

choza244 said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > choza244 said:
> ...



I just lost the game.


----------



## choza244 (Jul 15, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> i could be wrong but i think hes talking about the game



ye but i didn't lose lol


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 15, 2010)

choza244 said:


> vcuber13 said:
> 
> 
> > i could be wrong but i think hes talking about the game
> ...



You lost the game.

Not kidding, no matter what you think.
You lost the game.

~Chris


----------



## Carrot (Jul 15, 2010)

weeee I got x-cross and OLL skip in first try =D


----------



## choza244 (Jul 15, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> choza244 said:
> 
> 
> > vcuber13 said:
> ...



no i didn't


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 15, 2010)

choza244 said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > choza244 said:
> ...



I don't think you understand what game I'm talking about.


----------



## Forte (Jul 15, 2010)

Odder said:


> weeee I got x-cross and OLL skip in first try =D



:O i did too!!!


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 15, 2010)

ITT: /b/


----------



## choza244 (Jul 15, 2010)

@Crhis

this thread is about a game, I won that game, if you are not talking about that game.... then you are in the wrong thread


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 15, 2010)

choza244 said:


> @Crhis
> 
> this thread is about a game, I won that game, if you are not talking about that game.... then you are in the wrong thread



this is very deserving of a :fp


----------



## akiramejin (Jul 15, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> choza244 said:
> 
> 
> > @Crhis
> ...



this. :fp


----------



## Carrot (Jul 15, 2010)

Forte said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > weeee I got x-cross and OLL skip in first try =D
> ...



next time we should go for PLL skip too


----------



## choza244 (Jul 15, 2010)

akiramejin said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > choza244 said:
> ...



f***:fp


----------



## Air84 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey Chris Bird A.K.A. MonkeyDude! Sorry, but I did not want anyone to copy or even less to offend. I made this solely for myself and my forum / my friends. I'm sorry if I offended you maybe something. AirAlex

P.S. Thanks Everyone who like this 
Really thanks


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 15, 2010)

Air84 said:


> Hey Chris Bird A.K.A. MonkeyDude! Sorry, but I did not want anyone to copy or even less to offend. I made this solely for myself and my forum / my friends. I'm sorry if I offended you maybe something. AirAlex
> 
> P.S. Thanks Everyone who like this
> Really thanks



I have no reason to be mad at you =p So no reason to apologize.
Just saying that I had one in the works when you made yours.

I liked it.


----------



## Air84 (Jul 15, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Air84 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Chris Bird A.K.A. MonkeyDude! Sorry, but I did not want anyone to copy or even less to offend. I made this solely for myself and my forum / my friends. I'm sorry if I offended you maybe something. AirAlex
> ...



O thanks Dude


----------



## Mitch15 (Jul 15, 2010)

I liked it, and the voice reminds me of portal a little


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 16, 2010)

choza244 said:


> @Crhis
> 
> this thread is about a game, I won that game, if you are not talking about that game.... then you are in the wrong thread



not this game, _The_ game


----------



## choza244 (Jul 16, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> not this game, _The_ game



putting aside my stupid answers to Chris (I was stupid just because i wanted to see if Chris was going to insult me or something, just to see his reaction) but putting that aside, damn he was right, but is the first time i heard about that.


Hey Chris, sorry for being an idiot, I really lost the game :fp


----------

